# Risers (Mybo, Hoyt, others)



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hoyt Alero
Win Win Winex II
Used Hoyt GMX


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Gillo G2


----------



## cekkmt (Nov 29, 2013)

SF Forged plus, same price as the hoyt horizon and mybo wave, but the finish will be better than the horizon. In addition it has two additional stainless steel stab bushings for the upper and lower stab mounts. which is not the case for the wave.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Archers are fascinating. We engage targets the size of a CD 70m away with a crude string and bent stick but we can’t read.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

theminoritydude said:


> Archers are fascinating. We engage targets the size of a CD 70m away with a crude string and bent stick but we can’t read.


I'm just too lazy to write out my thoughts for these risers lol. Figure there are countless pieces written about them already.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

He said if there are others please suggest and I'm sure some had the same reaction, SF Forged Plus if Oly and Gillo if Barebow, obvious stuff, same price point. Why write an review on something you don't believe in from a list you'd change.

Mybo/Moxie to me makes compounds. Mybo limbs stick in my riser, which didn't give me a great first impression.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The Hoyt Horizon line has been discontinued. Maybe you can get a good deal on one, or may want to avoid an end-of-the-line product - your call.

I think the SF Forged Plus is a great way to go, with the additional stabilizer bushings. The Horizon is basically a long Excel with minimal features. Hoyt has given up on the value riser market, which is a shame but likely a business decision. This tends to steer me away from Hoyt these days. I think it is a bad move, leading archers to actively explore other brands when they otherwise might not have.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

One thing to consider on SF vs Hoyt or Mybo is at least when I got mine the Forged Plus comes stock with plunger and target rest. I later swapped out the stock items for Shibuya parts but if you get pretty much anything else you get a bow with a plunger hole and an empty space for a rest. So it's not just a good value apples to apples but also the competitors at the price point you need to add in $50-100 more to get a plunger and a rest to finish the riser.

If you went that direction I would eventually swap the SF rest which has a little too much bounce, but the stock parts will get you started.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

fango0000 said:


> I'm just too lazy to write out my thoughts for these risers lol. Figure there are countless pieces written about them already.


Had a friend who was reading this and likened it to recommending a Lamborghini to someone who wants an opinion on two Japanese cars to drive to the grocers. Well, at least no one recommended a Ferrari.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Azzurri said:


> He said if there are others please suggest and I'm sure some had the same reaction, SF Forged Plus if Oly and Gillo if Barebow, obvious stuff, same price point. Why write an review on something you don't believe in from a list you'd change.


They are that bad huh?


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

Azzurri said:


> ... and Gillo if Barebow......


Pls note that we consider our risers as multipurpose, as they can serve perfectly both Recurve and Bare Bow archers, avoiding to new archers to decide immediatly if to go one side or the other. G2 specifically as being 1240 gr. only, is suggested for Young people and beginners and very good scores heve been already shot with it in Indoor and Outdoor target archery. 
By the way, the original request seems more oriented to budget products like casted risers, in a different price range.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

OP, you heard the guys. In my experience here, concerning this area of speciality, I usually defer to their better judgement.


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dude, you are so wise... respect for all your value added comments.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

stonearrow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have listed the following 25” Risers within my price bracket which take international standard limbs. (I am looking for a new Riser not used).
> 
> ...


• Mybo Rio Supercast - This is cast, so will have a lower weight limit than a forged or machined riser, I would avoid this one.

• Mybo Wave - Never seen in person, no opinion.

• Hoyt Grand Prix Horizon Pro
• Hoyt Horizon
I have a Horizon that I modified to be a Horizon Pro (added the floating tiller bots and better grip), and do not buy either of these risers. The Horizon platform lacks upper and lower mounts, and there are better options in the same or cheaper price point. If you want a new Hoyt, the new Hoyt Alero looks great, I have seen one in person and it looks like a value GMX. (I own a Hoyt Epik as well, the Alero is an Epik without the z-axis shims or veritune) The Alero has upper and lower mounts, and a rubber version of the Epik grip with a few small improvements.

If you can pursue other options, the SF Forged Plus is a great value. It is forged, has all the usual mounts, is anodized, and has a decent starter grip. There is also the WNS Elite Forged, which is a slight update to the SF Forged Plus and available from stores hosted in Europe. We have 4+ shooting the SF Forged Plus in our club and they all are very satisfied with the riser.

As for the Gillo G2, we have several members in our club that like it, but only after they replaced the stock grip. They all really disliked the stock grip, and all now shoot some version of jager aftermarket grip. 
(1 x CMS, 2 x Jager BEST, 2 x Jager 2. In my personal opinion, the new Jager CMS for Gillo is one of the most comfortable grips I have ever felt.)


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

#Gillogoldmedal said:


> Pls note that we consider our risers as multipurpose, as they can serve perfectly both Recurve and Bare Bow archers, avoiding to new archers to decide immediatly if to go one side or the other. G2 specifically as being 1240 gr. only, is suggested for Young people and beginners and very good scores heve been already shot with it in Indoor and Outdoor target archery.
> By the way, the original request seems more oriented to budget products like casted risers, in a different price range.


When I think cheap, I'm thinking Cartel Fantom, $129 for a riser. He's $40-120 over that.

OP asked about Rio $179, Wave $249, Horizon $259. Forged Plus is on sale today LAS $249. [G2 is fairly competitive at $269.] I see all those risers as in a group together. You could pick the cheapest on a pure economic basis, or the others are within $20 and that to me should be a quality/suitability choice.

And every other riser on that level, to make the comparison financial apples to apples, your math needs to add in a plunger and a rest that comes stock on the SF. So you're talking another $50 at least for a low cost plunger and rest. So at least part of the analysis cost wise is factor in the rest and plunger, and whether you're ok starting with one that comes with the riser. I have an Ultima rest and a Beiter plunger on my SF (my outdoor bow these days) so that would be a lot more.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Actually hmmmm I think it's a $2.50 Hoyt superrest on the SF these days. So you can get the rest cost down to next to nothing. But the plunger.....


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

+1 on the SF Forged+. Fantastic riser, we have most of our intermediate shooters on them. The manufacturer sells them with a metal rest and a decent plunger, too, but some stores do separate the parts, so watch out for that.

At basically the same price point, we have rarely ever considered any of the Hoyt bows. They just don't seem to offer the same construction quality and adjustments as the SF bow, and you still need to get more parts for them, making the total cost even higher. The Alero that people mention is pretty interesting, but I think it's priced significantly higher than any of these options, so I'm not sure OP would want that.

As for the Mybo bows, I have unfortunately never dealt with their beginner stuff, so I can't comment too much.


----------



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

I saw a Mybo Wave in red color in person - and I liked the finish very well. It is a beginner riser, but there is something that catches the eye and, as I said, the paint was really deep and good looking 

But quite honestly - If I were starting and looking for a first or a second riser - I would go with Gillo - either G2 or add a few more bucks and get G1. Great product - I like the feel and the look of it MUUUUCH better than SF Forged Plus (which I had long time ago as well) - plus their stabs are not expensive and are of a very good quality. Everything Gillo makes will last for years (and will be suitable for higher poundage - which Mybo W or SF risers wont handle well) until a need of upgrade (which may not even happen).


----------



## Blue Moose (Jun 17, 2012)

Just received a Gillo G2 and am very pleased. Even like the stock grip!


----------



## stonearrow (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you all for the fantastic advice which I will certainly consider before I purchase my Riser.

As for the limbs, which international standard limbs would you suggest would best complement the Riser I choose.

Cheers.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Wonder why Mybo risers don't handle high poundage well? My did that very well, until i decided to decrease it some weeks ago.

Given the OP list and my own Mybo i would totally recommend the Mybo Wave (although i shoot the Elite, given that i hate open limb pockets). The SF, however, seems to be a good bow, too. Eventually it comes down yo your own preferences and taste in design, handling and feeling.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

theminoritydude said:


> Had a friend who was reading this and likened it to recommending a Lamborghini to someone who wants an opinion on two Japanese cars to drive to the grocers. Well, at least no one recommended a Ferrari.


I guess I just saw Hoyt Horizon Pro listed and thought: "Huh, $429 dollars... For a few bucks more you can get something that'll be essentially top of the line...especially since Alternativess has Aleros at $399 USD." The others are lower in the price bracket so yeah, I'd say Forged+/WNS Elite+ or Gillo G2. 

My big quip about the G2 is that I really dislike the shape of the printed grip. Its really low and wide and flat, and the 3D printing makes it hard to shave down without compromising integrity. In my club, I always give the disclaimer that if someone is going to consider a G2 purchase, they should allocate 50 dollars to get a Jager CMS grip for the Gillo.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you considered printing your own grip?


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Hoyt Grand Prix Horizon Pro $341 at Alternative .

This is a nice riser. The best on your short list for resale when your done with it.

I also like the Winact VT riser if your open to other options around the same cost.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 28, 2017)

I have a horizon pro and like it quite a bit. It's a light, straightforward riser and is well built, but as mentioned, is now discontinued. I have shot a few SF Forged+ and think they are also nice, light, and have a few more mounting bushings. They both have similar geometry to my eye, and have a similar draw and shot feel. Slightly prefer the grip on the horizon pro, but only slightly. Apples to apples, what you get for the sf riser is more than what you get for the Hoyt Horizon in its standard trim. I personally prefer the looks of the Hoyt myself, but that is purely subjective. I have no hands on experience with the Mybo or Gillo risers. They both have good reputations.

Also... at that price range, $250-$400 or so, there are also a slew of nice older risers that come up on the AT classifieds on a fairly regular basis.

In any case, if I had to start over again with NEW equipment in that range, I'd probably go with the SF riser, with the mindset that it would take me a long ways for the dollars spent before requiring a replacement.

As for limbs... start inexpensive (SF axioms or premium pluses, or possibly Lancaster's Galaxy line) until you reach close to your goal weight, then research the heck out of your choices in your price range and try to find as many limbs to try, and then choose a set knowing that a quality set of well cared for limbs will have good resale value in case you want to go in a different direction, especially in the medium or long lengths.

Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

vlesiv said:


> Everything Gillo makes will last for years (and will be suitable for higher poundage - which Mybo W or SF risers wont handle well.


Do you have any particular examples of SF risers not handling weight well? We have over a dozen shooters at our club with SF Forged risers, some of them right around 40# of draw, and we have never had any issues with them handling the weight. I'm curious to know if you've had a different experience.

As for limbs, I always recommend sticking to cheap but good quality limbs until you reach your peak weight. There just isn't that much to gain at lower poundages, and you end up losing more money as you progress through your limbs if you buy higher end limbs early. So I would stick to something like SF Axiom+ limbs, or whatever equivalent just under $100 your local store has.


----------



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

PregnantGuppy said:


> Do you have any particular examples of SF risers not handling weight well?


No specific examples -> but I had SF Forged and purchased Gillo G1 - and for me shooting #36-38 otf at that time Gillo did vibrate less and was eventually much quieter then SF Forged. Vittorio said that Gillo were actually designed to be much stiffer risers. And, eventually, I loved Gillo, it's finish and look much better than SF Forged  All other info more on a 'rumor' level - where forged risers vs milled or forged->milled are weaker... But none of the risers broke or failed on me...


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I think the weaker comment with respect to SF line is more applicable to the Axiom models. I had no issues with the Forged + I had.


----------



## gilbertj (Jan 9, 2015)

SF Forged+ I'd say is one of the best value risers you can buy, more than capable of out shooting every club archer. 

I've had the misfortune of having two risers fail on me, neither were any of the "cheaper" models. The first was probably old age as I was the third owner of the riser, it had never been misused. A rough calculation we thought it had shot in excess of 250,000 arrows. The second was replaced under warranty no quibbles. Don't shoot a particularly heavy draw weight 43-45lb on the fingers. 

Now shooting a Mybo Elite riser not top price by any means but a very capable riser (shot a new PB of 573 WA18m this week) that is quiet to shoot unlike previous risers that no matter what I did wouldn't go quiet.


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

fango0000 said:


> .........My big quip about the G2 is that I really dislike the shape of the printed grip. Its really low and wide and flat, and the 3D printing makes it hard to shave down without compromising integrity. In my club, I always give the disclaimer that if someone is going to consider a G2 purchase, they should allocate 50 dollars to get a Jager CMS grip for the Gillo.


Profile of our basic "Yellow" 3D printed grip is consiedered Medium by us, surely not low. 
We offer as option same medium grip in 12 different 3D printed colors and 5 different wood versions. Then we also offer an High profile grip (15° up from the standard one) in 2 x wood and 1 x 3D printed versions .
Finally, we offer the Original GILLO Ball grip in both wood and 3D printed plastic. 
It makes presently a total of 22 versions in RH, but none of them is considered "low profile" by us. We are working on a really low profile grip since the beginning, but it's intruduction has been postponed to next year now. By the way, the Ball grip can be considered a low profile (low wrist positin) one.

Different profiles are of course a matter of different personal feeling and are primarely related to the personal shooting technique, but as far as the surface of the 3D printed grips is concerd, if needed it can be made a bit smoother by some very fine sandpaper, oradding also some plaster, and then can be painted easily by any water based enamel (avoid solvents, pls) better with primer first.


----------



## stonearrow (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you all. The advice has been most useful.


----------



## stonearrow (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

I can't seem to find the 25" SF Forged Riser so I am inclined to go for the Mybo Wave Riser, with the Mybo Synergy Air or Synergy Carbon limbs.

Has anyone had any experience with the Synergy Air or Carbon limbs?

Thanks.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I got the Synergy Carbon. What is your drawlength? In my experience they are very nice limbs, but start to 'stack' really a lot at 30"+ draw (i shoot ~31 with my recurve). Other archers with a shorter drawlength found them to be nice, however. Eventually I switched to the 'cheapest' Uukha limbs instead because they are much more comfortable in the longer draw range.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

#Gillogoldmedal said:


> Profile of our basic "Yellow" 3D printed grip is consiedered Medium by us, surely not low.
> We offer as option same medium grip in 12 different 3D printed colors and 5 different wood versions. Then we also offer an High profile grip (15° up from the standard one) in 2 x wood and 1 x 3D printed versions .
> Finally, we offer the Original GILLO Ball grip in both wood and 3D printed plastic.
> It makes presently a total of 22 versions in RH, but none of them is considered "low profile" by us. We are working on a really low profile grip since the beginning, but it's intruduction has been postponed to next year now. By the way, the Ball grip can be considered a low profile (low wrist positin) one.
> ...


Yeah, I figured the difference in grip height is different between the countries and shooting style haha. I have not yet had the opportunity to try the high profile grip in person (will there be a Gillo booth in at the Vegas shoot 2018 maybe?) 

And yeah, the profiles are definitely a matter of personal feeling and technique, and I teach a technique more suited with a narrow high wrist grip haha. 

Aside from that, I really do love the Gillo risers though and think the G2 is an amazing mid-tier barebow/olympic riser.


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

No Gillo Booth in Las Vegas 2018, but some display of our products in association with our distributors


----------

